# 2.5.75 out - 2.6-test to begin

## Lovechild

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0307.1/0872.html

Very last 2.5 kernel... woooooohooooooo !!

----------

## madchaz

Wonder how long after 2.6.0 is out for gentoo to make it avalable  :Smile: 

I do wonder how it would fix some of the most anoying probs I have. Mainly, how everything is chopy when I'm emerging something, lol

----------

## Naughtyus

Does this mean that soon 2.6.x will soon automatically get a /usr/src/linux sys link, and all the little static libraries that give problems with current dev kernels (in gentoo)  might get some attention?

----------

## moss

 *Naughtyus wrote:*   

> Does this mean that soon 2.6.x will soon automatically get a /usr/src/linux sys link, and all the little static libraries that give problems with current dev kernels (in gentoo)  might get some attention?

 

I doubt it. Its going to a be few months until 2.6.0 is released, theres going to be 2.6.0-pres and 2.6.0-tests but they'll still be classed as betas

----------

## swat

So are all the interactivity issues in 2.5 resolved now?

]Simon

----------

## Lovechild

 *swat wrote:*   

> So are all the interactivity issues in 2.5 resolved now?
> 
> ]Simon

 

No, that one of the tasks for the 2.6-test releases - it's basically complete code freeze, just bugfixes, so I'm guessing we will see a quite decent 2.6.0 release before the year is over.

Interactivity will never be perfect with the current design though.

----------

## Bowyakka

oh my god someone ELSE posted about a new kernel release other than AlterEgo ... is he ill or something, normally he posts about new releases like 10 minutes after they come out .....

----------

## nerdbert

 *madchaz wrote:*   

> Mainly, how everything is chopy when I'm emerging something, lol

 

don't you use nice with emerge?

I'm quite sure that a 2.6 pre ebuild will come up quite soon (because many gents - me included - are quite keen on trying it. I assume that there is no other distro which has so many users using 2.5 at the moment)

----------

## TheCoop

will the 2.6 kernels link to /usr/src/linux or /usr/src/linux-beta so it screws everyone up?

----------

## nerdbert

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> will the 2.6 kernels link to /usr/src/linux or /usr/src/linux-beta so it screws everyone up?

 

I guess that the pre branch will link to /usr/src/beta (just like the development sources did)

When gentoo officially adopts 2.6 stable it surely will be linked to /usr/src/linux

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Bowyakka wrote:*   

> oh my god someone ELSE posted about a new kernel release other than AlterEgo ... is he ill or something, normally he posts about new releases like 10 minutes after they come out .....

 

Well, thanks, (I guess   :Shocked:   ) 

I'm not ill, but I've been really busy lately, so busy I'm still running 2.5.73   :Embarassed: 

----------

## greg_g

Some thoughts from Linus:

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0307.1/0928.html

----------

## Lovechild

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I worry a lot more about device drivers etc than I do about
> 
> the scheduler.
> ...

 

This just in, Linus doesn't give a flying fart about the desktop... LIVE WITH THE CURRENT ONE??

That wanker, I understand that drivers are important, but to heard him promote Linux on the desktop on day and make a statement like that right after, considering the desktop crowd complaining day and night about the piss poorness of the scheduler on a desktop setup.

/me is so angry right now...

----------

## Cossins

Lovechild... I think you misunderstand dear Linus... At the moment, some drivers in the 2.5.x branch are simply not working (such as the Wacom tablet driver). This should be one of the main priorities of the testing/beta phase, IMO (the only reason I'm stuck with the 2.4'ers is that damn Wacom driver).

Of course, the scheduler is important, but giant leaps have been taken since 2.4.20. For most people, I think it is satisfying as it is (with CK's scheduler, that is).

- Simon

----------

## Lovechild

what mainly ticks me off is the fact that none of the hackers are willing to set the desktop as a priority.. if they are not willing to do so they should stop promoting Linux on the desktop..

Of course drivers are important, but I can't use a driver for anything if my system can't play music and be usable at the same time..

I mean it's hardly a desktop OS if I can't drag around a window without the sound skipping like crazy - and this is mainline we are talking about, I have to set a minimum somewhere, and I expect my system to be able to do that without weird patches and ugly hacks. 

The problem is nobody is willing to do the work, but everyone is willing to praise Linux on the desktop.

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I mean it's hardly a desktop OS if I can't drag around a window without the sound skipping like crazy - and this is mainline we are talking about, I have to set a minimum somewhere, and I expect my system to be able to do that without weird patches and ugly hacks. 
> 
> The problem is nobody is willing to do the work, but everyone is willing to praise Linux on the desktop.

 

I think that there is something seriously wrong with your system, or you are running kde 3.1 on a 486. I am currently compiling (another) stage one install of gentoo to replace my current one (I planned where to put my current one extremely poorly, I put it at teh very end of my second drive, with barely any space), listening to music, downloading 6 bittorrent windows (Prince of Tennis is a great anime), as well as having 6 tabs open on mozilla and a few gaim windows open.

It isn't the kernels fault that linux on the desktop isn't viable to the masses at the moment. The XP kernel sucks alot more than the Linux kernel, but it is the rest of the stuff (OEM driver support, easy to use interface (no command line)) that makes it a good OS for my grandparents.

----------

## Lovechild

I'm not the only one who's having that problem with 2.5-current. It completely sucks on the desktop for about 90% of the users I've talked to.

and I'm on an athlon-xp 1600+ with 512megs of PC133 and a RAID0 setup, and I'm running GNOME.

Kernel 2.4 can do this, why the hell shouldn't 2.6 be able to perform this.

----------

## Cossins

I am sorry, but I havn't heard anything but people cheering about how much faster 2.5.x is on the desktop (and it works that way for me too)...

I might not be as informed at this point - most likely, as I am not very much into kernel development.

- Simon

----------

## idl

OK, I know that I left these forums already, but I couldn't stop myself from logging in again to reply to this thread.

I am gonna be blunt here, and say that the current scheduler does suck. Con's patches are a great improvement, but its far from perfect, and IMO perfect is possible. I do not support Linus's words at all on this issue.

If developers don't start supporting the desktop more, Linux will simply fail in the desktop market. I think the age of the developers has something to do with it aswell,. some young blood in there with knowledge of what the desktop market needs would be a valuable asset.

The scheduler is just a part of the problem when it comes to Linux and the desktop.

----------

## floam

Well, it's not like windows has a good scheduler. Remeber when it boots up and stuff is going on and you click the start button like 20 times and nothing happens, then 30 seconds later the start menu flashes 20 times quickly?Last edited by floam on Sat Jul 12, 2003 1:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idl

 *floam wrote:*   

> Well, its not like windows has a good scheduler. Remeber when it boots up and stuff is going on and you click the start button like 20 times and nothing happens, then 30 seconds later the start menu flashes 20 times quickly?

 

Yes, thats true. But how many times have you heard music skip in Windows? I've only ever had it a couple of times. Its an extremely rare occurance.

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

Converting video in tmpeg with the process priority on high will make winamp skip horribly on my system.

The only time I really get linux to skip and be non-responsive is when I am in kde 3.1, and doing heavy HD operations while listening to music. That, however is more understandable because it is a buffer underrun with respect to the fact that the data can't be read off the hard drive fast enough

----------

## Mystilleef

Music skipping? Admittedly, operations get a little cranky when I am merging large packages, or when I am ripping CDs to my hard disk. I have even experienced crashes sometimes when ripping CDs to my hard disk with 11 applications running on 11 corresponding virtual desktops on kde-3.1.2. But I am yet to witness music skipping. Let me emphasize I'm using gentoo-sources version 2.4.20 revision 5.

And from what I hear, version 2.5.xx is a milestone better than 2.4.2x. So the last few posts above are perplexing and disturbing.  :Sad: 

Regards,

Mystilleef

----------

## Zeddicus

I must say...I'm VERY happy with this kernel.  I was using gaming-sources, and this is noticably snappier!

I've had XMMS skip once on me, but given the situation (evolution source unpacking, various other heavy things going), I find it forgivable.

Only thing I've yet to get working is VESA framebuffer console (not the initrd stuff, just a nice high-res console  :Smile: )

----------

## Cossins

Lovechild and port001, you seem to know a lot about this kernel... Does the current scheduler of the 2.5.x series "suck" as much as the scheduler of the 2.4.2x series? If it doesn't, it's an improvement...

And I agree with Linus that a perfect scheduler is probably impossible (but, of course, should be the goal of the kernel dev team), so right now their main priority, as I wrote above, should dammit be those malfunctional device drivers (which I'd say are utterly more important to the desktop)... If something is directly malfunctional, that comes in the first row before performance tweaking, right?

- Simon

----------

## Lovechild

The new O(1) scheduler is awesome in design, it combats the SMP cache ping pong effect to an amazing degree - it scales perfectly on highend systems and SMP/SMT systems.. 

The problem with the O(1) scheduler is that it relies on the interactivity estimator to handle the urgency, and it seems to adapt way to slowly, and it's decision making is very poor.

Try this to see it in action, start up XMMS and start a tune, now wiggle a window around. the music will now skips, now stop wiggling for a second or two and resume wiggling - now the music doesn't skip..

Now it doesn't keep the knowledge about window movement very long, so if you stop wiggling for a while and then resume the behavior the music will skip again.. but the estimator works.

This can be fixed however, but it will ever be ideal - it won't be untill we get the hackers to value the desktop and it's needs, and this needs a major shift in hacker mentality. So for now we have to rely on a different tree than the vanilla one if we expect to do any kind of interactive work.

I would like to see a tree with the desktop as it's target, and we need it from 2.6-test, so that we can hope for a 2.6.0 tree that actually can play music like 2.4 does.

----------

## cebewee

 *Naughtyus wrote:*   

> Does this mean that soon 2.6.x will soon automatically get a /usr/src/linux sys link, and all the little static libraries that give problems with current dev kernels (in gentoo)  might get some attention?

 

If http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue62/tag/4.html is right, there should not be any /usr/src/linux for any kernel ...

----------

## CoronaLover

I think the current scheduler is better then Con's scheduler patches, with Con's patches (up to O4int, didn't try SI yet. http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/2.5/ ) kmail takes ages to start when compiling something even with -j2, music skips and X feels slow.

----------

## handsomepete

So... am I the only current 2.5 user that's getting great performance?  .75-mm1 (stock, no extra patches) is the first one I've had where desktop interactivity felt as good as Windows.  No music skipping, no weirdness resizing windows, no noticable problems at all (and I've been trying to hammer it pretty hard).  It feels like a desktop should.  If I'm alone, then I think I'm just going to stick with this kernel and skip all of 2.6.

port001:  Left?  I didn't know you left.  Sorry to hear that.

----------

## Cossins

No, you're not the only one... I'm getting great performance too.

- Simon

----------

## swat

My keyboard/mouse still doesn't work - either that or its something to do with it firing up gdm when i boot.... either way it doesn't work  :Sad: 

Simon

----------

## zephyr1256

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Try this to see it in action, start up XMMS and start a tune, now wiggle a window around. the music will now skips, now stop wiggling for a second or two and resume wiggling - now the music doesn't skip..
> 
> 

 

But is this something that many people would do in normal operation?  Does it normally happen when you just relocate a window(rather than 'wiggling' it which serves no purpose)?  You can always come up with some obtuse test to tax ANY sheduler to the point that there is at least a slight degradation in performance.  I think the fact that it is capable of adjusting to account for your activities is a really good thing.  Say you were using something like the Gimp, and had a lot of windows open that you were moving fairly frequently(but not 'wiggling', you were moving them with purpose), the scheduler would 'learn' fairly quickly to deal with it, and this is good.  The scheduler cannot predict the future, it can only make inferences based on the past, and it can adjust more quickly to recent trends by giving the recent past higher significance(note that faster reaction to recent trends could tend to make the scheduler change its state based on false trends, which could mess things up more, there are opposing criteria here, too fast and you change the scheduler's behaviour for no reason, and too slow means you might have less interactivity).  Based on your description of what happens with your test, the kernel seems to be doing something like that.

Perhaps there could be some modifications, that would make it much more likely that any degradations in performance would not be perceptible to your average human, but again, based on the test you described, I'm not convinced there is a problem.  Is it reasonable to worry about behaviour that is extremely unlikely from a desktop user?  Seems like a waste of resources(especially compared to making sure drivers are stable).

----------

## Lovechild

I can trigger this with any kind of window relocation, wiggling seems to aggrave it though. it's the redrawing that does it I think, XFree seems to be marked interactive, and the sound isn't.

The problem of course is - do this to any 2.4 kernel and it's fine - do it to 2.5 and you're in hell.

Also things like refreshing a large page in your browser (geckop based seems to be best for this) or clicking back/forward will also in most cases make the sound skip - we are talking NORMAL tasks here.

I often fine myself relocating a window aor browsing the web - I would like my OS to be able to handle this tasks without my sound skipping. Is that really to much to ask ?

----------

## zephyr1256

I thought there was some setting for xfree that made it only redraw the window when it is placed in its final location(not while its 'in transit').  In fact, that's exactly what happens on my desktop, it doesn't redraw it until I 'let go' of the window.  

I don't get any kind of stuttering in the music with 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 while wiggling a window to my heart's content, however, it does freeze the graphical display of xmms, but sound is unaffected(which is what matters, of course).

----------

## madchaz

Just something a LOT of people here seam to not get

2.5.x is NOT a production kernel. It's a DEVELOPMENT kernel. You should not expect a kernel that is still being tweaked and tested and still as stuff added to it to work flawlessly. It's why it's called unstable. That's why 2.4.x is better for a lot of people. You CANNOT judge what 2.6 will be like just by looking at 2.5's bugs. if you want an idea of what will be in 2.6, look at the good things in 2.5.x

those are likely to be kept while the bugs are fixed.

----------

## bssteph

 *madchaz wrote:*   

> 2.5.x is NOT a production kernel. It's a DEVELOPMENT kernel. You should not expect a kernel that is still being tweaked and tested and still as stuff added to it to work flawlessly. It's why it's called unstable. That's why 2.4.x is better for a lot of people. You CANNOT judge what 2.6 will be like just by looking at 2.5's bugs.

 

I think what we're seeing here is just legitimate concern for what we're going to get in 2.6.0. True it's still a "development" kernel, but if we're getting into pre land, we're darn close to a "stable" kernel, and there's a LOT of issues that need to be hammered out -- both in drivers and the desktop.

I'm no psychic, but I think Linus' driver vs. desktop comment is more of a manager perspective -- to say 2.6.0 is here isn't a lot if the only people that can get it to boot are the people who've been using 2.5. Priorities are tough, but I think that for now Linus is right in that drivers should be #1. More users = more data = if people start listening, more test data for other work (like say, better interactivity)

OTOH, though, the desktop world really needs to get some focus. I've been lurking on the 2.5.x threads for a bit now, trying out the scheduler hacks, and things are really picking up. It's not perfect yet, and doesn't mean anything if the hacks don't get into the kernel soon. Maybe I just have a bit of faith that Linus will see "hey, this is fixing desktop with no real penalty!" and all will be well.

----------

## Lovechild

The good news is that 2.5.75-mm1 + schedrr seems to quite okay for a 2.5 kernel.

That is after I tweaked it a bit of course.

----------

## Nicom

I have a strange issue I can't resolve with the 2.5 kernels so i haven't tested them yet, but 2.4ck is definately desktop useable, and as long as something good is available then desktop linux isn't in real danger. It is saddening though that the main kernel devs are so out of touch with the mainstream linux demands.

----------

## CoronaLover

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> The good news is that 2.5.75-mm1 + schedrr seems to quite okay for a 2.5 kernel.
> 
> That is after I tweaked it a bit of course.

 

schedrr? do you mean SCHED_SOFTRR or something else?

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

I find it odd how the scheduler woudl suck for the 2.5 kernel when so much work was put into revamping the audio and the ide stuff, which are both classically in the desktop arena (seriously, who listens to music on a high-end server? And what is the percentage of high-end servers that runs on IDE drivers?)

----------

## CoronaLover

handsomepete: 75-mm1 contains Con's patches, so you are using non-standard scheduler you just dont know it

 :Smile: 

----------

## handsomepete

 *CoronaLover wrote:*   

> handsomepete: 75-mm1 contains Con's patches, so you are using non-standard scheduler you just dont know it
> 
> 

 

Aye - I just meant no additional patches since so many people are applying more on top of -mm1.   :Smile:   I still love where it's at right now - it's unfortunate that it's not so great for so many others.  Will the 2.6-pre kernels have offshoots from other people or will it be more consolidated at that point?

----------

## wilburpan

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I worry a lot more about device drivers etc than I do about the scheduler.
> 
> We'll never have "The Perfect Scheduler" (tm), since I don't think such a thing exists, but more importantly, I could live even with the current one, and I'm sure Con's will be better without having any huge stability issues.
> ...

 

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Try this to see it in action, start up XMMS and start a tune, now wiggle a window around. the music will now skips, now stop wiggling for a second or two and resume wiggling - now the music doesn't skip.. 

 

I tried to recreate what you are seeing -- I'm running 2.5.69-mm8 on a 700MHz P3 laptop with a large but slow hard drive, and the only time I was able to recreate this behavior was to have Konqueror as a web browser, Konqueror as a file manager, a terminal, my calendar, my address book, my email, my superkaramba front end for XMMS all open and running and OpenOffice in the process of opening, which means that the hard drive was busy doing something, while moving around one of the other windows.  The skip was less than a second in length, and did not return.  I was not able to replicate this behavior.  I can surf the web and do all kinds of tasks without XMMS skipping, even with a package emerging in the background.

I do notice that when I first start up in kdm, it takes about 1 second for the pointer to catch up with what I'm doing with either the touchpad or my USB mouse, but again this never reoccurs until the next time I boot.

To my mind, the behavior you are describing is really a minor issue for the average person working in a desktop environment, myself included.  I will tell you why I haven't adopted any of the kernels >= 2.5.70 -- it's because my touch pad does not seem to work with any of the subsequent versions of the kernel, patched or not.  This is a dealbreaker for me -- occasional skipping of mp3 playback is not.

I can easily understand why the emphasis would be on device drivers.  If the desktop environment skips occasionally and at a level that is tolerable, it is still a usable environment.  If a piece of hardware that you rely on does not work, then your environment is severely compromised.

However, it is nice that we have the luxury of talking about mp3 playback as a primary desktop performance issue instead of BSOD's.    :Wink: 

----------

## Blurpy

I've been using 2.5.75-mm1 since yesterday, and I have never heard a single skip with xmms so far. I have tried the best i could to make it skip, by compiling and moving windows around and so on, but the sound still wont skip. I had very big problems with skipping sound in the earlier 2.5.7x kernels, but so far this kernel has been very good.

----------

## Qball

On my laptop I had the problem that the hardisk would stop reading/writing.. and I IO-wait in top was 100%...

small things went ok.. but extracting a few mb tarball just created 100% IO-Wait..

I think its the harddisk being turned off by the buggy toshiba acpi.. 

gonna look into this.... 

on my normal pc (exept that matroxfb doesnt work and just give's me a black screen) it works ok.. (but the sound does skip when doing things (scroling in mozilla etc) but the overall feel is very very smooth. 

after my holliday I am gonna look into it a bit more...

----------

## bssteph

 *Qball wrote:*   

> On my laptop I had the problem that the hardisk would stop reading/writing.. and I IO-wait in top was 100%...
> 
> small things went ok.. but extracting a few mb tarball just created 100% IO-Wait..
> 
> I think its the harddisk being turned off by the buggy toshiba acpi.. 
> ...

 

By chance, were your filesystems reiserfs? We've been discussing the IO-wait thing on 2.5.x threads and we think it's been narrowed down to reiserfs, fixed by a patch that was first introduced in 2.5.74-mm2 (iirc).

----------

## Qball

 *bssteph wrote:*   

>  *Qball wrote:*   On my laptop I had the problem that the hardisk would stop reading/writing.. and I IO-wait in top was 100%...
> 
> small things went ok.. but extracting a few mb tarball just created 100% IO-Wait..
> 
> I think its the harddisk being turned off by the buggy toshiba acpi.. 
> ...

 

yeah... but on my other pc I also have 1 partition with reiserfs and that works ok..

----------

## buckminst

Linus is right: Drivers should be the first priority.

I'd love to not have my sound stutter when I'm burning an Audio CD, have 14 mozilla tabs running, 6 aterms, 2 xchat sessions... (i think you get the picture)... but it doesn't mean a thing to me if I _can't use my soundcard at all_ *glares at 2.5.x sound drivers*

Once the drivers are finished, everything else will follow. We must be patient. At least with Linux, things change for the better (albeit gradually, sometimes). With another well known operating system manufacturer, things take irrevocable steps _backwards_ in new releases *glares at Windows XP's inability to play sound back w/o stuttering when simply copying a file from CD, when Windows 2000 was just fine*

I mean, really... =)

----------

## Lion

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> By chance, were your filesystems reiserfs? We've been discussing the IO-wait thing on 2.5.x threads and we think it's been narrowed down to reiserfs, fixed by a patch that was first introduced in 2.5.74-mm2 (iirc).

 

Yes! This is what I was experiencing with 2.5.75 (no mm) on Reiserfs.

When doing lots of disk-I/O, all disk activity will hang with an IO-wait of almost 100%. I tried googling for it, but could not find anything.

Is the patch in 2.6.0-test1? If so, I'll go to 2.6.0, otherwise, I'll have to stay with 2.4

----------

## TenPin

I would consider using the 2.5/6 kernels if I could be sure my soundcard/graphics card would work. Does anyone have an Audigy and GeForce2 working ?

On the subject of schedulers theres nothing I can do on my system to make xmms skip. This is probably because my music streams over NFS though...

----------

## Lovechild

 *TenPin wrote:*   

> I would consider using the 2.5/6 kernels if I could be sure my soundcard/graphics card would work. Does anyone have an Audigy and GeForce2 working ?
> 
> On the subject of schedulers theres nothing I can do on my system to make xmms skip. This is probably because my music streams over NFS though...

 

There are some radical things you could do, like apply the softrr patch Davide made - that seems to keep latency down to a minimum.

----------

## wishkah

 *madchaz wrote:*   

> Just something a LOT of people here seam to not get
> 
> 2.5.x is NOT a production kernel. It's a DEVELOPMENT kernel. You should not expect a kernel that is still being tweaked and tested and still as stuff added to it to work flawlessly. It's why it's called unstable. That's why 2.4.x is better for a lot of people. You CANNOT judge what 2.6 will be like just by looking at 2.5's bugs. if you want an idea of what will be in 2.6, look at the good things in 2.5.x
> 
> those are likely to be kept while the bugs are fixed.

 

Couldn't agree more. I tried the 2.5 aswell, it sucked like hell, nothing worked. But that doesn't mean anything, the final 2.6 will be great, rest assured. Maybe it will take ages and dozens of PREs like the 2.4, but it will come. They won't release the final until things like the scheduler work fine.

----------

## Lion

 *I wrote:*   

> Is the IO-wait on Reiser patch in 2.6.0-test1? If so, I'll go to 2.6.0, otherwise, I'll have to stay with 2.4

 

I just tested it, and the patch is in! I'm running 2.6-test1 now, and it's much, much better than 2.4 in overall responsivity.

I think I won't go back to 2.4 unless I encounter really big problems.

----------

## wilburpan

Finally got around to trying out 2.6.0-test1

Just in case anyone is making the same dumb mistake that I did, I had to create a kernel-2.6 file in /etc/modules.autoload.d, otherwise it would try to go to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 for the autoload list.

2.6.0-test1 works very smoothly for me on my laptop.  No audio skip errors in the 15 minutes it's been running so far.  Hotplug and PCMCIA works.

Unfortunately, my touchpad still is not being recognized.  This is the relevant part of dmesg:

```
Socket status: 30000006

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

synaptics reset failed

synaptics reset failed

synaptics reset failed

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firware: 4.3

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 8

 new absolute packet format

input: Synaptics Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

```

----------

## wilburpan

Solving my own problem:

I was finally able to get the touchpad working.  The info is here.

----------

## wishkah

Hey, amazing. They made some good progress. Just compiled 2.6.0-test1 (vanilla) and it works great!

I can

1) compile a new kernel (2.6.0mm)

2) emerge -u --deep world (just for fun   :Razz: )

3) run xmms (banished from sanctuary, but who cares about details   :Cool: )

4) wiggle the xmms window around

5) have some firebird windows and gkrellm2 open (100% cpu usage all the time, p4 1.9 ghz)

without the least tiny skip of the music! I love it! I even have the feeling that the sound has better quality (alsa, compiled in kernel)... but I used alsa with the 2.4 as well, so this might be an illusion...

[edit]

uh, forgot: intel8x0

[/edit]

----------

